

Flipboard showing East European language articles for HN feed - aj

I verified it on a colleagues phone (I have an Android phone, he has an iPhone) and both of us are seeing entries from ~2 days ago and all entries are in a East EU. Every Single Article.<p>Is anyone else seeing this? Is this something at Flipboard&#x27;s end?<p>ETA: A quick search of Twitter shows that I&#x27;m not alone and other folks are seeing this.<p>A screenshot of what I&#x27;m seeing - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;xev66oishst6ox2&#x2F;flipboard-cyrillic.png?dl=0
======
5pid3r
Same here... iPhone 6+ maybe they are on top of it.

